
Robert Zubrin answers “why should we go to Mars?” in the most eloquent way - sktrdie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKQSijn9FBs&t=49m16s
======
dalke
The three reasons are 1) it's where the science is, 2) it's where the
challenge is, and 3) it's where the future is.

This is further described as 1) if we find fossils, or don't find fossils,
then it helps us understand abiogenesis, and if we drill and find life then we
can understand biology better, 2) it's a "bracing challenge for our society"
that will drive a new generation of scientists, engineers, and doctors, and 3)
we need new branches of humanity on Mars, just like the European settlement of
the Americas.

He does not (in that short clip) explain why _humans_ need to be on Mars to do
the science.

